# Removing people from picture



## karim (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi guys,

I do apologize in advance if this has been asked before and due to the fact I am a beginner in photography in general I had a quick question regarding one of the features in lightroom. I am trying to remove a person from the background in one of the pics I am editing and I tried searching for many tutorials and guides tyring to find out how to remove unwanted objects/persons from photos and I can only find the photoshop versions. How can this be done in lightroom 2.'? 

I did try using the spot removal but then the background gets very messed up. Is there an easier way to do this?

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## karim (Oct 25, 2009)

I think after reading more it requires photoshop as it is not possible in LR :(.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Oct 25, 2009)

karim, welcome to the forums.

I think you are correct. You can remove complex objects using Lr's spot tool, but it's not easy. I've done a few, on occasions when I didn't have PS or something similar near at hand, but I didn't enjoy it, and I wasn't happy with the result. (The customer was quite happy, so go figure.....)


----------

